# [OFF] Sortie KDE4

## Tony Clifton

Voila la version tant attendue de KDE est sortie hier. A vos compilo pour ceux qui sont impatitent de le tester, moi je crois que je vais attendre qu'une distrib (gentoo j'espère) le propose pour le tester et peut-être quitter GNOME (enfin du peu que j'ai vu sur les versions RC, je ne pense pas)

----------

## guilc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> je crois que je vais attendre qu'une distrib (gentoo j'espère) le propose pour le tester

 

Il rentre dans portage demain, en hardmasked, d'après ce qu'on peut lire sur la ML gentoo-dev  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Un résumé assez complet des nouveautés sur linuxfr:

http://linuxfr.org/2008/01/11/23561.html

L'intention sous Gentoo est-elle toujours d'avoir un KDE 4 modulaire ?

----------

## guilc

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> L'intention sous Gentoo est-elle toujours d'avoir un KDE 4 modulaire ?

 

Si on se réfère à l'overlay kde qui sert de bac à sable pour les ebuilds de kde4 (layman -a kde), oui : il y a toujours la version monolithique, et la version modulaire

----------

## Temet

Je trouve toujours relativement lamentable de la part de "KDE" de fournir les archives par lot et non pas par soft.

Ils nous ont cassé les burnes avec la révolution KDE 4 et se trainent encore ce système archaïque et vraiment hyper nul.

Merci vraiment aux packageurs Gentoo et autres qui donnent de leur temps pour rectifier la connerie des autres.

----------

## Martin.

Il est toujours pas dans Portage, si je ne m'abuse ?

Et dans l'overlay, c'est toujours la version SVN, non ?

----------

## guilc

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> Il est toujours pas dans Portage, si je ne m'abuse ?
> 
> Et dans l'overlay, c'est toujours la version SVN, non ?

 

Dans l'overlay, il y a le SVN ET les différentes releases.

Un peu de patience tout de même ! puis la date évoquée sur gentoo-dev n'a rien d'officiel, puis pour avoir un packaging propre, il faut aussi un peu se laisser le temps et pas tout faire à l'arrache hein  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Martin. wrote:*   Il est toujours pas dans Portage, si je ne m'abuse ?
> 
> Et dans l'overlay, c'est toujours la version SVN, non ? 
> 
> Dans l'overlay, il y a le SVN ET les différentes releases.
> ...

 

Entièrement d'accord la création et le test des paquets ça prend du temps, en plus il y a encore pas mal de corrections sur le serveur de kde pour cette version 4.0

----------

## guilc

Juste pour info, ca y est : il est arrivé dans portage cette nuit, il est hardmasked  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Je viens de voir ça en me levant aussi, hum le laptop va tourné tout la journée pour que je compile ça depuis le boulot...

EDIT: heu comment faire pour l'installer ? SVP

EDIT2: j'ai trouvé comment faire...

----------

## dapsaille

option GeekAttitude =

 Compilation lancée à partir du boulot :p

 Ssh powa .. comme ca j'aurais une belle usine a gaz peu fonctionelle et buggée en rentrant   :Wink: 

----------

